# google Talk (Telefonie) unter Linux/ gentoo? & VoIP

## eBoy

Ich nutze ja gerne Linux/ Gentoo, habe aber so meine Probleme mit VoIP unter Linux (bzw. allgemein, da ich hinter einem Router sitze).

Unter Windows (trotz Router) funktioniert Skype und google Talk (voice) problemlos. 

Meine SIP-Accounts (getestet unter Linux) funktionieren jedoch nicht ( anderer Teilnehmer hört mich nicht, ich höre diesen aber => Router oder Firewall, kenne mich damit aber nicht aus)  :Sad: 

Ich nutze momentan unter Gentoo Gaim 2beta3 (für icq und googleTalk-IM). 

Skype bin ich nicht so der Fan von und würde lieber reguläres VoIP (sipgate mit Ortsvorwahl als Festnetzersatz, freePhone, ekiga) UND google Talk (voice) nutzen.

Bei VoIP kann bin ich über ekiga-Software mit menen 3 Accounts erfolgreich verbunden, jedoch mit dem genannten Problem.

Nun suche ich schon seit einiger Zeit, jedoch scheint es aber noch keine Möglichkeit für google Talk (voice) unter Linux zu nutzen. 

Kennt jemand eine Möglichkeit, wie man unter (Gentoo-)Linux google Talk zum telefonieren (ohne viel Aufwand) nutzen kann? Mit wine und google-Software? Oder etwas anderes? Oder ist die Implemetierung in Gaim oder eine Linux-Version der Google-Software in nähererr Zukunft zu erwarten? Würde mich mal interessieren *g*

Auch gerne genommen wären Tipps, wie ich mein VoIP zum laufen bekomme. Was muss ich am Router oder der Firewall einstellen? Gibt es da ein HowTo (Starte gleich mal ne Suche, nachdem ich hier fertig bin).

Für VoIP habe ich laut FAQ von Sipgate ein Router-Update durchgeführt und, da ich immernoch selbige Probleme hatte, die Ports 5000-5100 (SIP-Signalisierung und Sprache) und 10000 (Stun) als UDP und 1720 TCP an meinen Rechner an selbige Ports weitergeleitet. Leider bringt das keinerlei Veränderung.

Die NAT-Einstellung (automatisch von Ekiga-Software) führt ebenfalls nicht zum Erfolg.

[EDIT]

Nach den Informationen, die ich inzwischen selbst gefunden habe, arbeitet google an Picasa für Linux. Dies geschieht dann über die Wine-API. Sollte das erfolgreich sein, so könnte (evtl als nächstes) die Umsetzung von google Talk folgen...

Somit gibt es scheinabr momentan keine Möglichkeit für Google Talk (Telefonie) unter Linux, da auch gaim-vv wohl noch etwas auf sich warten lassen wird... Schade

[/EDIT]

----------

## Masta Pete

Tja, Voip ist zwar wirklich toll, aber mit firewalls macht es doch noch einige probleme. wie ich dir ja schon auf lf.de geschrieben hab, verwend ich zum voipen primär eine fritz box.

hinter meinem router (thomson speedtouch 546) geht trotz aktivierter portweiterleitung zb x-lite auch nicht. sehr gut hingegen geht aber twinkle. das läuft bis jetzt hinter jedem router/firewall problemlosest.

je nach dem was für einen router du hast,(wenn man sich mit dem voipen auseinander setzt, kommt man sehr schnell drauf, dass es da abertausende von firewalltypen in den router gibt), reicht entweder nur den stun eintragen ohne ports freischalten, bei manchen geht nur das portfreischalten und bei wieder anderen musst du einen voip proxy verwenden. für alle anderen musst du entweder ports mit stun oder proxy oä kombinieren dass es geht. und mit manchen router kann man anscheinend nicht voipen, weil die firewall trotz geöffneter ports keine anfragen hinein zulässt(thomson speedtouch 510)

lg

pete

----------

## eBoy

Das Klingeln ankommender Anrufe höre ich, nur die Sprache des Gesprächpartners nicht, wobei die Sprache UDP ist und die Anrufsignalisierung ja evtl TCP...

Was mir auch gerade gekommen ist, wie sieht es eigentlich bei Gentoo mit einer Firewall aus... Habe da ja eigentlich nichts auf dem Rechner installiert, aber vielleicht ist ja standardmäßig eine aktiviert, was mir bisher noch gar nicht in den Sinn gekommen ist!

Ich habe auch hier gepostet, da ich ja als Betriebssystem Gentoo verwende und da vielleicht noch speziell HowTo's hätten existieren können, was aber scheinbar nicht der Fall ist.

Ich wollte mir ein VoIP-Telefon kaufen, da ich nicht über einen Festnetzanschluss verfüge, wobei ich da ja selbige Probleme zu lösen hätte... Also muss ich mal sehen, wie ich das in den Griff bekomme.

Auch interessant wäre eine Router-Empfehlung für einen VoIP geeigneten günstigen Router. falls ich später nach meinem Umzug komplett VoIP nutzen will, wäre es praktisch einfach nur Netzwerkdosen zum einstöpseln eines VoIP-Telefons zu nutzen  :Wink: 

Twinkle funktioniert dann also am ehesten ohne Probleme? Dann werde ich dieses Programm mal testen  :Wink: 

Ich denke das unterstützt auch mehrere Accounts? Wobei ich von der Bedienung her mit ekiga sehr zufrieden bin, was natürlich mein Problem nicht weniger problematisch macht *g*

----------

## Masta Pete

Also so weit ich weis, ist bei Voip auch die Signalisierung (Port 5060) UDP.

Wenn du eine Firewall emerged hast, eingerichtet hast und sie startest, wird eine laufen. Ansonsten nicht. Sonst wäre es ja nicht Gentoo, wenn da Programme installiert wären, die man nie installiert hat  :Laughing: 

lg

pete

----------

## eBoy

*g* Stimmt. Habe keine Firewall emerged, also hab ich auch keine... Habe lange Suse genutzt  :Wink: 

Ich habe die Ports und den Typ der Übertragung von Sipgate übernommen und da ist die Signalisierung TCP...

Ich werde unter Suse (ist doch für was gut  :Wink: ) Twinkle mal testen.

Ich habe noch gehört, dass die Soundkarte evtl nicht gleichzeitig aufnehmen und abspielen kann, wäre das auch ein Grund? Ich habe einen Soundchip von Intel im Notebook (ICH6-Familie).

----------

## toskala

kphone/xlite mit sipgate tut hier ohne weiteres. als firewall nehm ich einen alten rechner worauf auch gentoo rennt. iptables drauf und gut.

das problem mit dem klingeln aber die gegenstelle nicht hören lag hier an den mixer settings.

cheers,

toskala

----------

## eBoy

Ok, wenn es an den Einstellungen liegt ist das ja ok. Was müsste ich da einstellen?

----------

## toskala

das problem war bei mir das nicht vorhandensein eines hardware mixers. http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Dmix hat bei mir geholfen

----------

## Ruad

Und wenn du es außerhalb einer Fritz!Box versuchen willst, kauf dir einen Router, auf den Open-WRT kann, USB-2.0-Schnittstelle, Festplatte dran und installier dir auch Asterisk drauf. Dort stellst du dann dein SIP-Accounts ein und im lokalen Netz meldest du dich nur noch an dem Router/Asterisk an.

Ist natürlich mehr Arbeit. Aber wer Gentoo benutzt, kennt das vermutlich  :Wink: 

----------

## eBoy

Das ist wohl ein Fernziel von mir, dies zu realisieren. Ich habe auch schon überlegt, ob ich mir meinen Router selbst zusammenbauen soll (nicht jetzt sofort, aber als langfristige Lösung).

Eine Idee wäre einen Wrap zu nutzen. Da wir ab nächstes Jahr mit meinen Eltern in einem Haus wohnen werden, könnte ich so eine Telefonanlage realisieren.

Wobei mich da interessieren würde, ob der Wrap passiv gekühlt ist (habe ich bisher noch nicht eindeutig gefunden...).

Dann könnte ich ein kleines Linux (gentoo-, debian-basierend oder was auch immer da am besten geeignet ist mit Asterisk und einem dazu passenden Webinterface ...) ... wäre schon toll *g* Aber Zukunftsmusik  :Wink: 

Doch bis dahn muss ich mal sehen, dass es hier auch so läuft.

Ich teste das mit dem verlinkten HowTo und dann sehe ich weiter

Die Datei /etc/asound.conf habe ich angelegt und den ersten Code des HowTo hineinkopiert. Funktioniert ohne Weiterleitung im Router nicht. Wenn man laut ins Headset sprecht hört man ein leises "Rauschen" im Telefon/ Handy des Gesprächspartners. Dieser wird über das Headset einwandfrei gehört.

Ich habe aber momentan die Port-Weiterleitung im Router deaktiviert und teste das mit dieser Weiterleitung im Laufe des Tages nochmals und teile euch das Ergebnis mit.

----------

## toskala

 *Ruad wrote:*   

> Und wenn du es außerhalb einer Fritz!Box versuchen willst, kauf dir einen Router, auf den Open-WRT kann, USB-2.0-Schnittstelle, Festplatte dran und installier dir auch Asterisk drauf.

 

das elend an diesen ganzen embedded kisten ist, so sie keine festplatten nutzen, die endliche anzahl an schreibzyklen auf dem flash/wasauchimmer speicher.

wenn du eine firewall betreibst und du einige dienste logst, oder ein asterisk nutzt dann hast du ja i/o auf dem medium, dann ists bald vorüber. das geht zwar wie du sagtest mit einer festplatte ganz gut, aber meine idee dazu wäre eher einen qube2 kaufen, den kannst du bei ebay schießen, der ist leise und winzig klein, hat 2 netzwerkkarten und linux geht super drauf.

so einen wrt+platte siehr irgendwie immer frickelig aus  :Wink: 

oh und fast vergessen, wenn du isdn endgeräte an den asterisk flanschen willst, dann wäre ein zusätzlicher pci steckplatz auch echt wünschenswert.

cheerios,

toskala

----------

## Ruad

 *toskala wrote:*   

> 
> 
> so einen wrt+platte siehr irgendwie immer frickelig aus 
> 
> oh und fast vergessen, wenn du isdn endgeräte an den asterisk flanschen willst, dann wäre ein zusätzlicher pci steckplatz auch echt wünschenswert.
> ...

 

Ich hab ja nicht gesagt, dass es einen Designpreis gewinnt. Nur verbraucht es nicht viel Strom und kostet auch nicht Welten.  :Wink: 

Die Fritz Card sollte doch an einem USB-Port tun oder? Sieht natürlich noch frickeliger aus  :Wink:  Aber es tut.  :Smile: 

----------

## toskala

 :Shocked:  nagut, vielleicht bin ich da etwas eigenwillig.

aber du kannst nicht jede isdn karte nehmen um telefone an asterisk anzuflanschen, es gibt dafür spezielle pci karten die das tun. von daher kommst du um pci nicht rum. hmm, und ein qube2 ist mips, der wird passiv gekühlt, wird aber durch das netzteil vermutlich dennoch mehr strom essen als ein wrt  :Smile: 

----------

## Ruad

Ja, das stimmt, die Karte kann nur direkt an den NTBA oder hinter eine ISDN-Anlage und auch nur beim Mehrgeräteanschluss. Aber was solls. Mit Asterisk hat man doch die vielen schnuggeligen SIP-Phones zum Anschließen  :Wink: 

BTW: Hat jemand mal nen Portreplikator an sone Box angeschlossen? Vielleicht kommt man ja an den VGA-Ausgang dran und kann das Ding als vollwertigen Computer benutzen  :Very Happy:   :Cool: 

----------

## toskala

hihi, wollts grade sagen  :Smile:  aber man könnte mit einem wählplan auch noch das klassische festnetz als callback nutzen  :Smile: 

und für nen vollwertigen computer, kuck mal peppercon karten an www.peppercon.com

----------

## Masta Pete

Ich verstehe immer noch nicht so ganz, was es mit dem wrt auf sich hat?!

ich hab eine firtzbox, die ist dsl modem, router, firewall, voip telefonanlage, isdn-telefonanlage, analog-telefonanlage und wlan accesspoint in einem. sieht nicht gefrickelt aus und festplatten, usbsticks und drucker kann ich per usb draufhängen. und das beste: es läuft gentoo drauf und die box ist so erweiterungsfähig, dass man wirklich fast alles mit ihr machen kann(so lange es den mips nicht überforder  :Wink:  )was man will.

also kann mir jetzt mal jemand erklären, was es mit dem wrt auf sich hat und was das ding nun kann oder nicht?

lg

pete

----------

## Ruad

das selbe wie deine fritz!Box. Mit dem Unterschied, dass deine auch noch direkt ISDN an Board hat. Kannst du mit Gentoo auf dem Ding tatsächlich beide ISDN-Schnittstellen ansprechen?(->ntba u. ->isdn-phones) Wenn ja, Glückwunsch, super  :Smile: 

Open-WRT ist lediglich eine alternative Firmware für eine ganze Reihe von Routern. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger. Also in dem Sinne nichts anderes als deine Box mit Gentoo. Nun ja, und zu was ein Linux in der Lage ist, dürfte ja hinlänglich bekannt sein.  :Wink: 

Frickelig ists nur, wenn du halt, wie toskala meint, vom Flash-Speicher ausbrechen willst und beginnst immer mehr Geräte über USB dranzustöpseln. Das würde dir bei deiner Box auch passieren.

Für Open-WRT gibt es durchaus auch sehr "hübsche" Router. (also nicht hübsch aber von schlicht bis spacig alles dabei, einen positiven WAF bekommen die eh nie  :Wink:  )

----------

## think4urs11

keine direkte Supportfrage;  Deutsches Forum (German) -> Diskussionsforum.

----------

## eBoy

Stimmt, eigentlich geht es um mein Problem mit VoIP und meinem Router *g*

Muss noch einiges Testen und werde dann melden, ob es funktioneirt  :Wink: 

----------

## eBoy

Ich habe nun einiges getestet...

Skype, GoogleTalk funktioniert unter Windows hinter meinem Router. Unter Gentoo funktioniert jedoch weder VoIP noch Skype.

Da auch Skype nicht funktioniert, liegt es wohl nicht am Router, sondern an der Konfiguration von Gentoo.

Gibt es da keinen hilfreichen Artikel in der Wiki?

----------

## tost

Musst mal genauer sagen was nicht funktioniert.

Und welche Skype Versionen du bereits eingesetzt hast

----------

## eBoy

Versionsnummer der Win-Version ist mir nicht bekannt. Habe ich vor einigen Monaten neu heruntergeladen. Die Linuxversion ist die Aktuelle (per emerge standardmäßig verfügbare) Version. VoIP habe ich unter Win noch nicht getestet, sollte das aber auch mal tun.

Ich denke es hängt an der Sound-Konfiguration.

Problem ist und war, dass der Gesprächspartner mich nicht hört. Ich jedoch höre den Gesprächspartner. Habe auch schon zwei oder mehr Hilfen zu der Installation und Konfiguration für den Sound durchgeführt.

----------

## eBoy

Gibt es unter Gentoo spezielle USE-Flags für VoIP bzw. die Sound-Installation, die gesetzt sein müssen?

Das könnte auch noch ein mögliches Problem sein...

----------

## eBoy

Habt ihr schon Tapioca getestet? habe dies zufällig gefunden und wollte mal fragen, ob damit googleTalk funktioniert?

Angeblich soll das ja auch allgemein SIP-Telefonie können.

----------

## eBoy

Abgesehen davon, dass das oben erwähnte Programm nicht funktioniert, gehen seit der Installation auch andere Programme nimmer.

Und das aktuelle SIP-Problem betrifft nicht den Router, sondern ausschließlich die Sound-Konfiguration. Kann mir mal jemand sage, was er alles braucht, um zu sehen, wieso das nicht funktioniert?

Wäre sehr dankbar für Hilfe  :Smile: 

Gruß

eBoy

----------

## eBoy

Ok, unter Windows läuft Skype und wahrscheinlich auch VoIP. Dazu läuft VoIP auch auf meinem neuen WLAN fähigem Handy...

Aber unter Gentoo Linux läuft Skype und VoIP nicht. Also kein Router-Problem, sondern lediglich ein Problem mit den Audio-Einstellungen meines Gentoo-Linux. Ich höre den GEsprächspartner, während er mich nicht hört. Am Router kann es trotzdem nicht liegen, da es dann mit dem Händy oder unter Windows auch nicht funktionieren dürfte  :Wink: 

Was an der Sound-Konfiguration falsch ist, weiß ich jedoch nicht... nerviges Thema und eigentlich ist mir das inzwischen auch fast egal  :Rolling Eyes: 

Übrigens scheint Kopete ja GoogleTalk- Telefonie zu beherrschen, jedoch ist Kopete beim Verbindungsaufbau (nicht beim klingeln, erst beim Gespräch annehmen) abgestürzt, was vielleicht wieder an meinen Einstellungen liegen könnte... Das Gespräch sollte mit einem googleTalk-Nutzer unter Windows aufgebaut werden, war aber nur so auf die Schnelle getestet  :Wink: 

[EDIT]

kPhone lässt mich zwar meine Daten eingeben und verbindet auch, jedoch höre ich kein Klingeln und Sprache wird in keine Richtung übertragen...

Werde Ekiga vielleicht nochmal probieren mit meinen derzeitigen Sound-Konfigurationen...

[/EDIT]

----------

## eBoy

Wieso weiß eigentlich niemand, wie man ALSA konfigurieren muss, damit der Gesprächspartner mich auch hört??? Nutzt niemand VoIP unter Linux?

----------

